# sick to my stomach...



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I was hesitant to post but needed to vent. I know you guys will understand. Last Friday night I forgot to lock my door on my car and someone ransacked my car. They took 5 plano 3700's loaded with lures (and all my change except pennies) but at least left my rods. I don't care so much about the store bought lures, but included were about 40 handbuilt crankbaits. When I think about all the time and effort that went into these it makes me sick to my stomach!!!! These were 1 of a kind fish catchers that I have gained confidence in and now they are gone. I bet the person who stole them has no clue they were even hand made. I was building new lures up until I found out about this and can't seem to get back into it yet. 

At least it wasn't all my stuff, I still have about 20 homemade cranks and plenty of other lures.


----------



## LadyFisher (Apr 19, 2011)

That sucks  Im sorry it happened. Some people are just no good, and never will be. Sadest part is, whomever took your things (unless they KNEW they were in there and what they were) probably didnt have a clue. Probably didnt take the stuff for their personal use, but rather to make a few bucks. I would keep a close eye on ebay, craigslist, local classified ads, etc.... I would definately contact said resources and let them know what was stolen, and give detailed descriptions, and ask them to notify you if anyone posts them for sale.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ALWAYS take pics of your stuff, whether for theft or fire or other disaster. I have serial numbers written down of anything that has a serial number....most of my rods, guns, yadda yadda yadda....

I hate a thief.

Think of it this way though...they saw stuff in your car and wanted it. If it had been locked, you would probably be replacing a window as well. Don't let these scum knock you off your horse.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

That truly sucks! What a low life. Whatever you do though,JamesT, don't stop makin those baits! I really enjoy looking at your posts and pics of baits. Hang in there!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

My condolences - we are very brokenhearted to hear this news.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

JamesT,

That SUCKS!

The stolen items cannot be replaced...at any cost. I hate thieves, filthy animals!!!

Keep building, look forward to seeing your new stuff.

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that, James. That stinks.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope they get busted somewhere down the line. Keep at it, though, would be a shame to let your talents go to waste.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Truely devastating news, JT. I feel your pain. Was it out of your driveway or at the lake? These scumsuckers turn up anywhere these days.
File a police report, Look up your nearest pawn shops and call them. Try to itemize and describe your losses. If your local paper has a police blotter, the theft can be publicized.
Most of this type of theft is a crime of opportunity, namely some punk, looking for an EZ buck. Sometimes they catch these losers B4 they sell off the goods. Most of all, keep your chin up!--Tim..................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

I feel your pain and so sorry for loss.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks so much for the positive comments, they really mean a lot! These comments, combined with the fact that the fish were on fire yesterday(in the pouring rain lol), and I'm back to smiling. First cast yesterday? 20" 3.7 lb largie(same handmade I caught my 37" flattie last year)! 

At this point I'm basically over it. Lesson learned? ALWAYS LOCK CAR DOORS AND KEEP VALUABLES OUT OF SIGHT!!!! I've decided to not pursue it anymore so I don't keep thinking about. I suspect it may have been the dirtbags across the street, but I can't just accuse them.

Thanks again.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

JamesT,

Wouldn't you just once like to catch somebody doing that....it would be worth them doing it just to catch them...I guarantee they wouldn't be doing it again!!!!! I feel your loss!!!Rod


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. I had 3 fly rods stolen out of my car a few years ago. 1 St. Croix Legend, 1 Redington, and worse yet the first rod I ever built custom for myself. I'm mostly over it now but it still hurts when I see stuff like this. I keep waiting for the custom rod to show up somewhere as it has my name under the clearcoat.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JamesT said:


> At this point I'm basically over it. Lesson learned? ALWAYS LOCK CAR DOORS AND KEEP VALUABLES OUT OF SIGHT!!!! I've decided to not pursue it anymore so I don't keep thinking about. I suspect it may have been the dirtbags across the street, but I can't just accuse them.
> 
> Thanks again.


If it was your dirtbags, I'm sure they will return. Can you set up a decoy and try to catch them in the act? Maybe a Cabelas box with some old magazines in it for weight or a electronics box from a DVD player or X-box or something to tempt them into thinking they were getting something good?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

well this could be getting interesting. About an hour ago I just happened to walk outside (to take lure pics lol) at the exact moment the vehicle in the pics pulled up across the street and parked. It sat there for about 1-2 minutes. Then it backed up and sat the driveway behind it for 1-2 minutes. Then it went to the stop sign at the end of the street and sat there for 1-2 minutes. I took the following pics and notified (and emailed the pics) the local police to keep an eye out. The vehicle was a lighter gray older rusted GMC SUV. I think it has tinted windows. THere was a CBJ tire cover on the rear. It happened close to the City Barbecue in Gahanna. Not accusing at all, just saying. It seemed odd.


----------



## BassinMaumee (Jan 12, 2010)

I live in Maumee and the same thing happened to me except they got almost everything I owned. I really pisses me off when people cant work and pay for their own stuff.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

For the most part people suck...Sorry about your luck.....KARMA


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

My FIL owned a charter boat out of Olcott a few years back. Someone broke into his boat and stole all his rods. A few days later he got a call from the police to come pick up his stuff. The thieves tried to sell it at a local bait shop but back then all the charter captains would engrave their boat name under the reel seats so the owner of the shop looked and called the police while he stalled the guys. Turned out to be immigrant workers that come up every fall to pick fruit. Most thieves are pretty stupid. Hopefully they're dumb enough to put some of your one off's on ebay.


----------

